# Can I fix this yarn?



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought this hand dyed malabrigo gruesa yarn and have made 3 projects from different colors with no problems. I just went to use this blue color and where the hank was tied in one spot on two of the hanks, it didn't take the dye. 

It's kettle hand-dyed wool and it's variegated. So I were to soak it in very warm water in the sink for a while, would the dye kind of fill in the whitish areas to a pale blue so I wouldn't have a speckled project? Of the four needed, two hanks have the white areas at the tie and two hanks don't. 

If I return it and they don't think it's a problem, I have to pay a 15% restock fee. Even without the fee, I will have paid to ship it to me, ship it back to them, and ship my replacements. I almost don't find it worthwhile... I'm hoping to fix it somehow?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

15% restocking fee for a bad dye job? I think not!

I'd expect to pay to ship back, have all 4 skeins replaced free & return shipping free.

If you want to try to fix it, try immersing the white areas in hot water & vinegar & using blue food coloring.

Put in microwave for 2 minutes or use steam to set the color.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

If that dosen't work,take a sample t the store and buy a sharpie to match the best you can. color the white spots.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Is the 15% restocking fee directly through Malabrigo or through a LYS? If it's through a LYS, I'd try contacting Malabrigo directly and see if they can replace it for free.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

15% restocking fee? If someone bought bad yarn from my shop they'd get it replaced for free! Though I would want the yarn back to send to my yarn company-- they give me credit towards future purchases for bad yarn. Good customer service all around.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I very much appreciate it! 

I will try the sharpie idea or the food coloring idea, see which color matches more closely. I don't want to spend $10 shipping for an $18-worth-of-yarn exchange, plus pay a restock fee if they feel I should have accepted the dye job. I'm done dealing with this company tho; twice I have contacted them regarding issues and they are always rude. 

I think with your suggestions I should be able to get it to look okay especially with the variegated color, it should be able to blend in okay. 

I've been wondering tho, out of curiosity, can you use RIT dye on yarns? Or does it not work well?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I would think Rit would work. You would not do it to the instructions on the package.
Mix a bit and do as Mullers lane says, and wrap in plastic and microwave.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

With some vinegar!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you all! 
I had the food coloring and vinegar here, so I used it and it looks great now! 

I didn't wrap it in plastic in the microwave tho... 7thswan, do you mean use saran wrap plastic type stuff? 

I might get into trying to hand dye some yarn now that I had a minor spin at it... 

I actually tried bleaching some blue yarn I had, and to my amazement, the color would not come out! How can that be??? I thought bleach was a fabric's worst enemy, but this yarn stayed bright blue, even after a straight bleach soak! What kind of dye will withstand bleach?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Bleach?!? 

I hope it wasn't wool!

There are special dye removers and dye releasers out there you may want to research. Sometimes they will do fun things to fabric and yarn. Safer than bleach! Bleach is the enemy of wool!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

It was just some crummy old yarn I was making practice slippers out of. It was baby yarn I bought back in 1993, I think. 

I can't remember now why I was trying to bleach it... but to my surprise, I could not get the color to come out! I was very shocked.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> It was just some crummy old yarn I was making practice slippers out of. It was baby yarn I bought back in 1993, I think.
> 
> I can't remember now why I was trying to bleach it... but to my surprise, I could not get the color to come out! I was very shocked.


Because if it was acrylic the color IS the yarn, which is a form of plastic. Never bleach wool. white wool will turn yellow, it kinda burns the cuticle of the wool which is much like your own hair.

Yes, the kind of plastic to wrap the wool,dye and vinigar is just suran wrap.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh, wow, I didn't think about acrylic yarn being plastic. How weird! 
Yep, you are right, it's some old acrylic yarn from Kmart. 
Interesting!


----------

